# Food Safety News - 07/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 5, 2021)

*Letter from the Editor: The real Amos Miller faces some food safety justice*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 05, 2021 12:05 am
 Opinion USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service sometimes profiles its employees on the job to help the public understand the agency’s complex mission. Two FSIS employees who merit profiles are Paul Flanagan and Scott C. Safian. They are both officers with the FSIS Office of Investigation, Enforcement, and Audit (OIEA). They have what may be... Continue Reading


*Three big city companies warned over import violations*
By News Desk on Jul 05, 2021 12:03 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Hong Kong sees more outbreaks but fewer sick in 2020*
By News Desk on Jul 05, 2021 12:01 am
More than 220 outbreaks were reported to the Centre for Food Safety (CFS) in Hong Kong this past year. The CFS of the Food and Environmental Hygiene Department received 229 reports of food poisoning outbreaks linked to businesses that affected 632 people. Under 200 outbreaks were reported in 2019 but more people fell ill than in 2020.... Continue Reading


----------

